# LPG Gas Appliance to connect - help needed please.



## EH54 (Jan 5, 2008)

We have brought over our LPG gas range over from the UK. Does anyone know of anyone that provides a connection service. All I need is a suitable gas pipe, and a pressure test. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

EH54 said:


> We have brought over our LPG gas range over from the UK. Does anyone know of anyone that provides a connection service. All I need is a suitable gas pipe, and a pressure test. Any help much appreciated.


Where are you EH54??
If you'll tell me I'll transfer you to the right country section where you may get a better response


----------



## EH54 (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks. We are in Dubai.


----------

